# rooster or hens? Silkies!



## AWilson

Im looking for an educated guess/opinion on these... They are silkies and can be very hard to distinguish until they actually start rooing or laying... But I'm hoping someone's an expert in silkies on here!

















Thanks!


----------



## AWilson

Not real sure why a million duplicates loaded... Lol.


----------



## Apyl

My opinion is cockerel.


----------



## MatthewBK

I've only had a few silkies in my life, and as you mentioned silkies are extremely hard to tell, but I would say that the first one is a female and the second one is a male.


----------



## AWilson

That's my thoughts as well... Thanks guys!


----------



## AWilson

I'm gonna name him Shotgun! Hehe


----------



## rkendrick

Yeo, you've got a pair!


----------



## AWilson

rkendrick said:


> Yeo, you've got a pair!


A pair? 2 roosters? Oh no!


----------



## Apyl

Ooops I thought that was the same bird in each pic lol. My guess is both cockerels.


----------



## AWilson

Eww... Not what I wanted to hear!  my daughter named the small one cottontail 2 months before we got her!


----------



## Elfinworld

AWilson said:


> Im looking for an educated guess/opinion on these... They are silkies and can be very hard to distinguish until they actually start rooing or laying... But I'm hoping someone's an expert in silkies on here!
> 
> Thanks!


What I was told was in a silkie cockerel, you look for that raspberry thingie on their head. I don't know what it's called, but roosters have them....ranging in size from pretty small to about quarter size. Hens do not have those.


----------



## MatthewBK

Elfinworld said:


> What I was told was in a silkie cockerel, you look for that raspberry thingie on their head. I don't know what it's called, but roosters have them....ranging in size from pretty small to about quarter size. Hens do not have those.


Raspberry thingie?? 
Do you mean their comb? If so, silkie hens do have them, they're just (generally) smaller and less noticeable.


----------



## Elfinworld

MatthewBK said:


> Raspberry thingie??
> Do you mean their comb? If so, silkie hens do have them, they're just (generally) smaller and less noticeable.


Maybe I just don't notice them on my silkie hens. Yes, that's the raspberry thingie I was referring to


----------



## MatthewBK

Elfinworld said:


> Maybe I just don't notice them on my silkie hens. Yes, that's the raspberry thingie I was referring to


Hahah, I was hoping. Couldn't think of any other raspberry things.


----------



## AWilson

MatthewBK said:


> Hahah, I was hoping. Couldn't think of any other raspberry things.


Yeah I have two silkies that were bred by a gentleman who shows his chickens and those have smooth combs, so I see where you're coming from, but hen silkies can have them which makes it difficult to tell apart!


----------



## josh

Have to say rooster. Here is my rooter 1 pic and hen 2 pic.


----------



## AWilson

josh said:


> Have to say rooster. Here is my rooter 1 pic and hen 2 pic.


Awe, they are cute, love the black and white... What is she?


----------



## GenFoe

This is my Roxanne. I'm really hoping she is a hen. About 15 weeks old now.


----------



## Elfinworld

GenFoe said:


> This is my Roxanne. I'm really hoping she is a hen. About 15 weeks old now.


What a pretty silkie!

Top picture is Ben (Eggs Benedict), our Silkie Rooster.

Bottom picture is Loofah, our Silkie Pullet. Her dad was a black rooster and her mom a white hen. She is a very dark gray.


----------



## AWilson

Well its official, the bigger one who we shall now call ''Trigger'' made his rooing debut this morning!


----------



## puppidoodle

Roxanne is gorgeous. Now I am getting Silkie envy! How do they do with snow, any body know?


----------

